# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Op zoek naar anabolen

## [email protected]

ik ben hard op zoek naar anabole wie kan mij helpen?? [email protected] (mijn mail en msn adres)

----------


## emma61

Een schop onder je reet kan je krijgen,sukkel!,met je anabolen!
Als je naar de donder wilt doe het dan zelf,en ga hier niet om hulp zitten vragen!

----------


## Pientje

> Een schop onder je reet kan je krijgen,sukkel!,met je anabolen!
> Als je naar de donder wilt doe het dan zelf,en ga hier niet om hulp zitten vragen!


Als je echt op een goede manier anabolen spuit, hoef je niet naar de donder te gaan. Alles valt of staat met een beetje goed verstand.
Ik ken mensen die het spuiten of gespoten hebben en die halen het gewoon in de sportschool.
Zoek wel een betrouwbaar iemand die je ook echt uit kan leggen wat je wel en niet moet doen.
Naast het spuiten zal je ook een heel streng dieet moeten volgen, je hele leven gaat er anders uitzien. Heb je dat over voor wat meer spierweefsel?

Waarom wil je graag meer spieren? Vraag je dat eens af. Wil je echt aan wedstrijden meedoen? Denk je dat je meer zelfvertrouwen krijgt?
Stel jezelf die vragen en beslis dan of het je allemaal waard is.

----------


## Bullterrier

Hallo ik heb een vraag, ik ben een vrij grote jongen (185cm) en weeg met moeite 67Kg, ik eet ongeveer 6à7 maaltijden/dag en kom geen gram aan, mijn vetpercentage is dan ook maar 8à9 procent. Ik ben reeds enige tijd an het overwegen om een kuur te starten maar enkel om een kleine gewichtstoename te verkrijgen, ik zou namelijk een goede 74 à 75 Kg willen wegen, maar liefst met een niet te groot vetpercentage. Na verschijdene bloedtesten bij de huisarts blijkt dat ik een gezonde jongen ben met een snelle verbranding en dat ik niets tekort kom. Kan iemand mij iets aanraden waarbij ik niet constant moet liggen spuiten om mijn resultaat te behouden, want ben namelijk niet van plan om mijn lichaam naar de knoppen te helpen. Wel wil ik blijven trainen en wil absoluut niet meer dan 01 kuur doen. :EEK!:  
PS: wens ook niet agressief te worden.

----------


## Gast001

> ik ben hard op zoek naar anabole wie kan mij helpen?? [email protected] (mijn mail en msn adres)



Als je anabolen wilt kun je ze bestellen via freakyfreak.tk
sucses ......

----------


## Pientje

Misschien is het beter gewoon tevreden te zijn met je lijf.
Je hebt een snelle verbranding: wees blij..er zijn mensen die een moord doen voor jouw vetpercentage.

Je bent gezond nu, waarom dat op het spel zetten met rotzooi?

----------


## AMG

> Hallo ik heb een vraag, ik ben een vrij grote jongen (185cm) en weeg met moeite 67Kg, ik eet ongeveer 6à7 maaltijden/dag en kom geen gram aan, mijn vetpercentage is dan ook maar 8à9 procent. Ik ben reeds enige tijd an het overwegen om een kuur te starten maar enkel om een kleine gewichtstoename te verkrijgen, ik zou namelijk een goede 74 à 75 Kg willen wegen, maar liefst met een niet te groot vetpercentage. Na verschijdene bloedtesten bij de huisarts blijkt dat ik een gezonde jongen ben met een snelle verbranding en dat ik niets tekort kom. Kan iemand mij iets aanraden waarbij ik niet constant moet liggen spuiten om mijn resultaat te behouden, want ben namelijk niet van plan om mijn lichaam naar de knoppen te helpen. Wel wil ik blijven trainen en wil absoluut niet meer dan 01 kuur doen. 
> PS: wens ook niet agressief te worden.


Ik ben zelf 1m78 en weeg 60 kg en vind mezelf eigenlijk niet te mager. Heeft natuurlijk met je gestel te maken soms en niet alleen met spieren en vet.
Ik versta dit toch allemaal niet meer goed. Waarom willen zoveel mensen anabolen gaan gebruiken. Heeft iedereen dan nog maar zoveel respect voor zijn eigen lijf? Of denkt iedereen zo kort zichtig?
Een 5 tal jaar terug stond ik 5 dagen per week in de gym om een 3 tal uur te trainen. Dit heb ik zo ongeveer 3 jaar gedaan. Had een grote toename van kracht en toename van speirweefsel. Woog toen 8 kg meer aan spierweefstel dan nu. 
Wat ik wel merk is dat als ik terug begin te trainen het volume van de spieren vrij snel terug komt. Ook heb gedurende de periode dat ik niet ging trainen altijd het zelfde figuur kunnen behouden. Volgens mij kan je dit wel vergeten als je anabolen slikt.
Als je mooi lijf wil moet je trainen en gezond leven punt 
veel water
weinig alcohol
veel groenten en fruit
vast slaapritme
....
Gezonde voedingssuplementen kunnen je ook altijd helpen.

----------


## Wout

> Hallo ik heb een vraag, ik ben een vrij grote jongen (185cm) en weeg met moeite 67Kg, ik eet ongeveer 6à7 maaltijden/dag en kom geen gram aan, mijn vetpercentage is dan ook maar 8à9 procent. Ik ben reeds enige tijd an het overwegen om een kuur te starten maar enkel om een kleine gewichtstoename te verkrijgen, ik zou namelijk een goede 74 à 75 Kg willen wegen, maar liefst met een niet te groot vetpercentage. Na verschijdene bloedtesten bij de huisarts blijkt dat ik een gezonde jongen ben met een snelle verbranding en dat ik niets tekort kom. Kan iemand mij iets aanraden waarbij ik niet constant moet liggen spuiten om mijn resultaat te behouden, want ben namelijk niet van plan om mijn lichaam naar de knoppen te helpen. Wel wil ik blijven trainen en wil absoluut niet meer dan 01 kuur doen. 
> PS: wens ook niet agressief te worden.


Doe jij aan fitness ? Anabolen gebruiken is hetzelfde als roofbouw plegen op je eigen lichaam. Het ziet er even goed uit, maar je lichaam zal snel reageren ( kapotte lever of nieren ) Je kunt niet gespierd worden als je niet regelmatig traint. Ik ben 1m87, weeg 82kg en heb 9% vet. Veel spieren dus maar dat komt omdat ik 4 keer per week hard train en dat doe ik nu 4 jaar.

Een zeer goede raad : Begin eerst te fitnessen voor je anabolen overweegt ! Laat je ook niks wijsmaken door mensen die je anabolen kunnen leveren. Ze maken je vanalles wijs maar ze weten niet welke dosis voor jou geschikt is en als je hun onzin gelooft beland je in het ziekenhuis en word je depressief. Je kan vragen stellen over anabolen via www.bodynet.nl. Hier vind je betrouwbare mensen waar je vragen aan kan stellen. Lees wel zeer goed de forumregels !

----------


## mimo2409

hoi 
jij kan beter zo gezond blijven plien en spuiten heeft geen zin door gaan met gezonde eten beter.zulke dingen zijn niet goed voor het hart ik heb het zelf op tv gezien en hoe de mensen die dat slikken of spuiten eraan gaan ze halen de 40 niet.jij zou wil van buiten wel gezond uit zien maar van binnen woord je eigenlijk gevreten .

----------


## xs4u

Zoek het gewoon op via de internet , of vraag het aan zo'n mascle mania in de sportschool . Maar doe wel genoeg onderzoek voor je het in je lichaam spuit ! want er wordt genoeg rotzooi verkocht !

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vraag me toch wel eens af WAAROM mannen zo nodig anabolen willen gebruiken...
-om impotent te worden????
-om zo'n opgeblazen spierbundel te worden???? (ik ken geen enkele vrouw die dat aantrekkelijk vind..)
-om je gezondheid om zeep te helpen???

Ik snap het écht niet..maar wie ben ik hé?!
Agnes

----------


## suenr9000

Ik koop mijn anabolen op www.dianabol.nl

 :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ben het er volledig met je eens!

Van anabolen gaat je lever kapot, je word er agressief van, u zaadballen kunnen krimpen, prostaatvergroting, lichaamsbeharing, jongeren stoppen met groeien en nog allerlei oorzaken.

Snap ook niet waarom mensen dat willen gebruiken. Je doet er heel u lichaam naar de boem mee.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wees voorzichtig met anabolen, alles "lijkt" tegenwoordig stoer en interessant, je krijgt je lichaam precies zo als je het hebben wilt, maar er kleeft wel degelijk een gevaar aan, en dat is je "gezondheid" Ziek worden en te vroeg in "de kist" liggen is geen grapje  :Frown: 

Echt stoer vindt ik mannen die op eigen kracht trainen en daardoor spieren krijgen!!! daarvoor heb ik respect...niet de mannen en vrouwen die doping gebruiken bij hun sportprestatie's en ga zo maar door....op "eigen" kracht je sport beoefenen!!!!
Tja niemand wil dit horen natuurlijk en het klinkt oudbollig en saai,  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ik vindt het echt erg als iemand zijn lichaam verkloot, en helemaal als je nog jong bent....wil je nog een gezin stichten???? dat soort spullen is gewoon slecht voor het lichaam....Jammer als je net zo wil zijn als de rest die dat maar blijft slikken....wees jezelf!!!! Succes, Sterkte, of Whatever....ik wens je/jullie een goed leven verder!!! Hadoe.... :Big Grin: 

Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Waarom mannen anabolen willen gebruiken?

Precies om dezelfde reden waarom vrouwen wanstaltige borstvergrotingen laten uitvoeren (Lolo Ferrari) of 'schoonheidsoperaties' en facelifts laten doen (Marijke Helwegen) tot ze niets menselijks meer hebben en er uit zien alsof ze helemaal van plastic zijn.

Ze hebben absoluut geen besef van wat een normaal en gezond lichaam is, laten zich gek maken door de karikaturen uit vechtfilms en pornofilms, en beseffen helemaal niet dat daar niets moois of stoers aan is, dat het alleen wanstaltig lelijk en ziek is.

En men wil iets voor niets, ze denken dat hun lijf maakbaar is, dat je met geld alles kan kopen. Het enige dat ze er mee kopen is een volkomen verziekt lijf.

----------


## MissMolly

> Echt stoer vindt ik mannen die op eigen kracht trainen en daardoor spieren krijgen!!! daarvoor heb ik respect...niet de mannen en vrouwen die doping gebruiken bij hun sportprestatie's en ga zo maar door....op "eigen" kracht je sport beoefenen!!!!


Precies.
Als je spieren wilt, ga dan hard trainen. Turners hebben bijvoorbeeld een prachtige spieropbouw. Dus ga turnen!!!!

En je kan ook spieren kweken zonder naar een dure sportschool te gaan. Word stratenmaker of bouwvakker. Dan moet je zoveel sjouwen dat je vanzelf een spierbundel wordt.
Of ga in je vrije tijd een stoepje leggen en bomen rooien bij alle oude vrouwtjes die geen geld hebben voor een tuinman.

Dan kweek je spieren en doe je tegelijkertijd nog iets voor de maatschappij ook.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Miss Molly:  :Big Grin:  Hoi medestander.....ik zit hier te lachen achter mijn pc op deze schone ochtend...hahahaha..ik zie opeens het komische hier wel van in...maar ik blijf het zeggen...."Verkloot je Lichaam niet"  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maak maar spierbundels op een andere manier, dat vinden de lady's òòk mooi!!! Have Fun en sport ze!!! 

Dagggggggg Miss Molly

ps: ik moet trouwens wèl lachen om Marijke hoor....hoolimoosie wat een wijffie hè?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atleet

> @Aggie,
> 
> Ben het er volledig met je eens!
> 
> Van anabolen gaat je lever kapot, je word er agressief van, u zaadballen kunnen krimpen, prostaatvergroting, lichaamsbeharing, jongeren stoppen met groeien en nog allerlei oorzaken.
> 
> Snap ook niet waarom mensen dat willen gebruiken. Je doet er heel u lichaam naar de boem mee.




Hier zijn nog al de meningen sterk over verdeeld.

-Welke soorten worden er gebruikt, 
Want niet door alle anabolen worden de nieren of lever aangetast

-Hoe vaak en hoe lang en hoeveel word er wat gebruikt
Bij korte kuren, met weining stof zal je tijdelijk wat probelen kunnen
ondervinden en niet eens opmerken. Echter is erna geen bewijs van 
lichamelijke of geesterlijke schade.

Ik kan mij voorstellen dat bodybuilder willen kuren om hun shape zo goed mogelijk te houden. Vaak is het zo moeilijk dat het op een bepaald niveau
wel moet, anders verlies je de wedstrijden en is het niet meer te doen.

Wat vooral moeilijk is is om bij 3% body fat je spiermassa behouden en ook nog een een paar wedstrijden te doen in een paar maanden tijd. Zo groot en droog red een normaal mesn niet eens zonder anabolen.

Alf en toe wat testosteron met wat primobolan of boldenone zal 
zonder kwaard kunnen als je het goed doet en gezond bent.

----------


## MissMolly

Dat je wel anabolen moet gebruiken om op een bepaald niveau mee te kunnen draaien mag geen reden zijn om ze dan maar te gaan gebruiken.

Want dat staat gelijk aan: om in de tour de france te kunnen winnen, of zelfs maar in de top mee te draaien MOET je wel doping gebruiken, dus doping is okee....

Of (misschien nog een beetje confronterender) om als arts op vrijdagmiddag een spoedoperatie te kunnen doen van 10 uur heeft hij misschien wel een amfetaminepilletje nodig, dus HOP, iedereen met een drukke baan standaard aan de amfetamine.

Is dat het soort wereld dat we willen?????

Dacht het niet, toch?

----------


## Atleet

Nee zeker niet maar helaas is het al wel zo'n wereld. Op max niveau mee te kunnen draaien dan zijn er indd anabolen nodig. Er is geen een in de top die het zonder kan.
Het is niet oké, maar deze mensen maken zelf dit besluit en daar sta ik achter en hun begeleiding ook. Ik vind dat iedereen zelf moet weten wat hij zij gebruikt zolang ze
er geen ander mee lastig vallen.

Er hangen risico's aan en dat weten de meeste atleten maar al te goed, toch
doen ze het, waarom omdat het er in is gekropen want men wil meer meer meer prestaties en dat word er ook van verwacht door sommige mensen.

Ik geef zelf ook toe dat ik wel eens een anabolen kuurtje heb gehad, heb ik er spijt van nee, zou ik het weer doen, dat kan ik nu niet zeggen. Ben ik gezond, jeps volgens
onderzoeken ben ik kern gezond.

Momenteel hebik nog wel 2x10ml vials testosteron enthate staan en 3 10ml vials 
Boldenone staan. 2 middelen die minder schadelijk zijn dan heel wat zooi wat ander mensen naar binnen werken qwa voeding en leefstijl.

Ik doe dit liever dan mij ieder weekend lam zuipen, wat net zo erg zou moeten zijn volgens mensen die anabolen ook niet goed vinden.

Er zit een risico aan het leven zelf, men maakt zelf deze keuzes, alleen jamer dat anderen daar vaak bevooroordeeld tegenover staan.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Atleet: :Wink:  Dank voor je verhaal.....

Uiteraard begrijp ik dat het inderdaad zo werkt. :Embarrassment: ..iedere volwassene weet ondertussen wel wat hij of zij doet, men kiest bewust voor bepaalde middelen en het ene is slechter dan het andere!  :Stick Out Tongue: ...het is jammer dat men deze produkten nodig heeft....met wielrennen en andere sporten staat er zo'n druk op om te presteren dat men doping gaat gebruiken...de sponsors mogen niet telerugesteld worden, er draait heel veel geld in de sportwereld, Helaas wordt er steeds meer van sporters verwacht....ik begrijp het, maar het is desalniettemin een "BLAMAGE" als men er bij topsporters achterkomt dat er "DOPING" is gebruikt.... :Frown:  verdrietig eigenlijk dat mensen zo geprest worden om te scoren...maar ja, dat is het leven tegenwoordig!!! "IK" wens jou alle goeds Atleet, pas goed op jezelf....sporten is fijner dan je lam zuipen....laat af en toe een keer je bloed testen...wees "ZUINIG" op jezelf!!!! alle goeds nogmaals....Preken geven doe ik niet meer, dat heb ik hierboven al gedaan  :Big Grin:  prettige dag....

Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik wordt hier een beetje verdrietig van, als ik dit allemaal lees. 
Alles waar te.... voor staat is niet goed.
Ik heb een aantal lieve mensen om mij heen die ernstig ziek zijn, en dagelijks vechten om het hoofd boven water te houden.
Ik heb er dan wel veel moeite mee om te lezen dat je in een gezond lichaam middelen wilt spuiten waar je de gevolgen niet van kunt overzien.
Er leuk uitzien is fijn maar een goed karakter, daar heb je veel meer aan.
Dan ben ik misschien ook wel bevooroordeeld, maar hier snap ik niks van.
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## MissMolly

Het is al zo'n wereld, inderdaad.
Het is al 'normaal' dat je je gezondheid in de waagschaal stelt om mee te kunnen komen, terwijl je WEET dat je risico's neemt met je eigen lijf en geest, en men verwacht ook dat je dat domweg voor lief neemt.

Er is maar één manier om het tij te keren, om te zorgen dat er een grens wordt gesteld, dat je weer het recht krijgt om 'goed genoeg' te zijn als je 'alleen' maar doet wat je lichaam aankan, waar je lichaam voor gemaakt is.
En dat is als ieder zinnig mens het van nu af aan verdomd om mee te doen aan die doping-cultuur en die rat race, en ervoor durft uit te komen dat je bepaalde dingen niet op een normale, gezonde manier KAN doen.

Laten we alsjeblieft de lat weer eens op een normaal, gezond niveau gaan leggen, in plaats van iedereen (en jezelf) zo uit te knijpen dat we er collectief aan onderdoor gaan. 

Want door er aan mee te doen voedt je het systeem, terwijl je zelf weet dat het niet klopt, dat het niet goed is.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo MissMolly,
Daar sluit ik mij helemaal bij aan. Beter had ik het niet kunnen verwoorden.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Atleet

Jolanda indd dat zeg je goed, alles waar te voor staat is niet goed, het zelfde geldt hier ook. Verder zal ik persoonlijk niet mijn gezonde lichaam ziek gaan maken, dat laat ik ook niet gebreuren want ik laat altijd mijn bloedwaarden testen vooraf en achteraf, verder
drink ik niet of heel amper een wijntje.

Ik zie niet snel mensen die ieder weekend stappen hun leverwaarden laten testen, wat misschien bij sommige mensen nog veel slechter is qua hoeveelheden alcohol.

Altijd zo raar dat men dingen die men normaal vind er nooit bij halen vandaar ook bevooroordeeld,drank, slecht eten enzv.

Elisa thnx.

----------


## Atleet

Ik wil trouwen nog even zeggen dat ik niemand anabolen aan zal raden.
Ik zal ook zeker niemand drank aanraden (is namelijk het zelfde).
Wat ik wel kan zeggen is doe het goed met een gezond verstand of doe het niet.
Ik zelf ga niet over de keuzes van anderen.
Ik zelf zal een ander ook niet bevoordelen.

Mensen maken nu eenmaal keuzes in het leven zowel goede als slechte, daar voor 
nijn wij mens.

----------


## MissMolly

Waar TE voor staat is niet goed, inderdaad.
En als je zo hard wilt/moet sporten dat je lichaam het zonder anabolen niet aankan, sport je TE zwaar/hard.
De bedoeling van sport is juist om je lichaam op een natuurlijke manier gezond te krijgen en houden. 

Het feit dat sport tegenwoordig een commercieel cirkus is, dat niet meer om gezonde, eerlijke prestatie gaat, maar om wie er het grote geld in kan pompen, allerlei middeln wil gebruiken om zijn lijf tot onnatuurlijke en zelfs tegennatuurlijke zaken te dwingen, en de dopingcontroleurs om de tuin kan leiden of om kan kopen, is te ziek voor woorden.

Dat heeft niets meer met sport te maken.
Net zo goed als die droge spiermassa niets met sport te maken heeft, maar met een zeer arbitrair regeltje van wat een jurylid geacht wordt mooi te vinden. Want je zegt zelf dat het op een natuurlijke manier niet te bereiken is.
En eerlijk gezegd vind ik zo'n body building kampioen even wanstaltig als Lolo Ferrari, Marijke Helwegen of zo'n mismaakte rashond met worstenpootjes en platgeslagen neus.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Atleet:  :Big Grin:  Hoi Man...haha ik moet nog even reageren.....

Fijn dat je het zo goed uitlegt....er inderdaad zijn er heel veel stappers die zich compleet lam zuipen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  we proberen allemaal wat uit te testen over het algemeen als we jonger zijn...dat "moet" gewoon, dat willen onze hersencellen, die "dagen" je uit als je jong bent  :Big Grin: .....als je het met beleid doet, komt het goed...verder denk ik dat er "nu" genoeg tegen je aan gepredikt is door bepaalde personen, waaronder mijn persoontje...dag Atleet....gezellige dag maar weer....
Greetzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Atleet

> @Aggie,
> 
> Ben het er volledig met je eens!
> 
> Van anabolen gaat je lever kapot, je word er agressief van, u zaadballen kunnen krimpen, prostaatvergroting, lichaamsbeharing, jongeren stoppen met groeien en nog allerlei oorzaken.
> 
> Snap ook niet waarom mensen dat willen gebruiken. Je doet er heel u lichaam naar de boem mee.


Lever gaat alleen kapot van overmatig 17AA steroiden, max 2 keer per jaar en een gezonde lever blijft gezond.

Ballenkrimpen indd tijdelijk bij 19 nor roids, erna komen ze weer vanzelf op grote.

Prostaat vergroting komt ook tijdelijk voor tijdens en kuur.

Je kan er indd agressief van worden maar dat hoeft niet.

In de groei periode slaan de groei schijven indd dicht.

----------


## michaelangelo

Koop zelf altijd mijn anabolen bij http://www.koopanabolen.com/ .

----------


## alex888

Pillen voor spiermassa - http://probolan50.nl Ik had een betere spiergroei en ik kreeg mijn oude figuur terug. En dit alles zonder overgewicht of een opgeblazen gevoel dat andere middelen veroorzaken. Ik kan met de hele zekerheid zeggen dat Probolan het beste middel op de markt is.

----------

